# Pixel Repair - Odometer display



## jimwhitesides (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, I'm looking for some advice. I have a 1997 740iL and several of the pixels are out on the odometer display. Is it best to replace (and if, so, is there a good source) or repair the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

*Pixels*

I had the same problem and I went on ebay and bought another one its easy to install except for u will have to got to the dealer so they can set the odometer correct


----------



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Be careful buying a cluster off Ebay. I did and got screwed. The one I bought had worst issues than the one I was replacing. Below is a link to a company that does repairs and warranties their work. If you do buy one off ebay make sure you can return it if it doesn't work. Also, If you buy one off ebay, no need to have the dealer reprogram the mileage. Depending on what year you have, you can just swap out the mileage module on the back of the cluster with the replacement clusters module which is very easy. Mine is a '97.

Repair Link; http://vdorepair.com/About.htm


----------

